# Pseudomonas infection at 29+6



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

2w ago I was diagnosed with a UTI (not uncommon for me in pregnancy and complicated by the fact that I have a kidney stone).  I was given cefalexin.

A repeat urine sample was sent for culture and my notes indicate I have pseudomonas infection and they have given me ciprofloxacin to take. The leaflet inside says not to take in pregnancy but I have discussed with the hospital on returning home and reading the leaflet and they say the benefits of taking it outweigh the risks.

Noone has told me anything about the infection though and I cant seem to gleam any info except that it is resistant to many anti-bs...hence I have been given a drug not usually prescribed in pregnancy.

Can you tell me anything about the risks of this kind of infection? Both to the baby and also to me?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've not had much dealing with this in pregnancy, but I know that it is caused by a bacterium, which should therefore, respond to antibiotics.  As long as you have the correct treatment, it shouldn't pose any risk to you or the baby,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.  I go back on Thursday to check they are working (if not I will be admitted so they can give antib's by IV).  Fingers crossed!

(Cant believe your little one is so "old" already   )


----------

